# Ethereum-Update macht Mining schwieriger



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ethereum-Update macht Mining schwieriger*

						Ethereum hat ein Update bekommen und für Miner wird die Errechnung des Kryptrogeldes zunehmend schwerer. Zwar wurde die "Difficulty Bomb" oder "Ice Age" verschoben, aber es gibt nun nur noch 3 statt 5 Ether bei einer erfolgreichen Berechnung eines Hashwertes für die Blockchain.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ethereum-Update macht Mining schwieriger*


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Das braucht kein Mensch, das Mining.

Ist mir sowieso schleierhaft, warum darauf soviele abfahren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das braucht kein Mensch, das Mining.
> 
> *Ist mir sowieso schleierhaft, warum darauf soviele abfahren. *



Weil: $$$


----------



## Mike83 (17. Oktober 2017)

Also "schwieriger" mit Sicherheit nicht.
Ganz im Gegenteil, Mining ist so lukrativ wie lange nicht mehr.
Die Eiszeit wurde für 18 Monate verschoben.Jetzt haben alle Miner wieder planungsicherheit und können in weiteren Grafikkarten investieren.
Es gibt jetzt zwar nur noch 3 ETH füt einen Block gleichzeitig wurde aber auch die Schwiergkeit um über 40% gesenkt um einen Block zu berechnen.
In denn nächsten Wochen werden die Preise für Grafikkarten wieder deutlich steigen.


----------



## EmoJack (17. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir jemand den vorletzten absatz in "Mining for Dummies" erklären? Heißt das, man kann zukünftig ao eine Art Los oder Lootbox für Ether kaufen???


----------



## Mike83 (17. Oktober 2017)

Damit ist Proof of Stake gemeint, also neue Blöcke werden nicht mehr berechnet sondern werden erzeugt indem man ETH einsetzt.
Also umso mehr ETH mann hat umso warscheinlicher ist es das man etwas dazubekommt. Ja wie Lose oder Zinsen 
Aber noch läuft das Netzwerk im Proof of Work, also es entstehen neue Blocke in der Chain durch Mining mit Grafikkarten.

Proof of Stake kommt erst ab 2018 irgendwann und soll somit langsam Mining mit Grafikkarten verdrängen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist mir sowieso schleierhaft, warum darauf soviele abfahren.


Weil es modern ist, weil man sich Banken widersetzt, der Kontrolle entzieht, etc.

Kryptowährungen sind reine Anachie und der Anfang vom Ende unserer bisherigen
Weltordnung. Da muss man doch als Revoluzzer mitmachen und dann noch bezahlt.
In der freien Repuplik Wendland machten wir das nur aus Idealismus



Mike83 schrieb:


> In denn nächsten Wochen werden die Preise für Grafikkarten wieder deutlich steigen.


Das steht zu befürchten.


----------



## PCIT (17. Oktober 2017)

Wie stark ist eigentlich die Schwierigkeit angezogen seit dem Hype im Juni? Der Kurs-Höchststand wurde seitdem ja nicht mehr übertroffen.


----------



## Mike83 (17. Oktober 2017)

Mining lohnt sich in Deutschland nicht.
Genauso Geld da rein zu stecken ist höchst riskant.
Man kauft ja nichts materielles, sondern nur eine reihe von 1er und 0en innerhalb dieser Blockchain.
Bei Aktien ist mann wenigstens zu einen gewissen %satz Eigentümer einer Firma.


----------



## Mike83 (17. Oktober 2017)

Die Schwierigkeit ist gestern um 40% gefallen. Gleichzeitig gibt es aber auch nur noch 3 ETH pro Block
Hier gibt es alle aktuellen daten zu ETH. 
Ethereum / Ether (ETH)  - Marktpreis, Anzahl der blocke, Schwierigkeit, Hashrate...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2017)

Mike83 schrieb:


> Mining lohnt sich in Deutschland nicht..


Das hängt vom Strompreis ab. Mit selbstproduziertem  ist es etwas anderes, als mit 30 Cent/kWh von den Stadtwerken


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2017)

Mike83 schrieb:


> Mining lohnt sich in Deutschland nicht.



Es lohnt sich in Deutschland nicht wenn man selber den Strom zahlen muss.
Möcht gar net wissen welches Schindluder in Firmen, Studentenheimen, etc.. damit getrieben wird.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (17. Oktober 2017)

Ein Investment in Tulpenziebeln,erscheint mir im Moment dann doch sicherer.


----------



## Nonce (17. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich mine seit gut 2 Jahren und bin bei Ethereum seit Anfang an dabei.

In dem Artikel sind Fehler enthalten und ich möchte hier mal Klarheit schaffen:

Vor dem Hard Fork (Update) namens Byzantium war die Difficulty Bomb bzw. Eiszeit schon aktiv und ihre Auswirkungen waren deutlich zu spüren.
Die Blockzeiten waren statt 14s bei über 30s und die Difficulty bei über 3000TH.. 
Also die Blockzeit hat sich durch die Eiszeit mehr als verdoppelt und damit wurde auch der tägliche Ertrag an Ether mehr als halbiert.
Zusätzlich wurde so die ganze Blockchain stark ausgebremst, was zu langsameren Transaktionen und höheren Gebühren geführt hat (volle Blöcke).

Die Eiszeit wurde damals eingeführt um die Miner zu zwingen den Hard Fork auf das Update "Metropolis" durchzuführen, welches PoS einführt und Mining schrittweise entfernt.
Die Eiszeit ist quasi ein Difficulty-Offset, der sich aller 100k Blöcke exponentiell erhöht. Damit sollte die sich evtl. abspaltende Blockchain durch exponentiell ansteigende Blockzeiten unnutzbar gemacht werden. Das Problem ist dass sich die Entwicklung für den PoS-Algorithmus namens Casper hinzieht, der sollte eigentlich schon fertig sein.

Deswegen hat man sich entschieden das Metropolis Update zu teilen (Byzantium und Constantinople). 
Byzantium, welches Montag früh aktiviert wurde (Block 4.370.000) setzt die Eiszeit wieder zurück und verringert die Blockbelohnung auf 3 ETH. Zusätzlich gibt es noch etliche Updates für smart contracts.

Damit verschaffen sich die Entwickler mehr Zeit für den PoS-Algorithmus namens Casper (welcher dann mit Constantinople kommen soll).


So und jetzt kommt die Hauptaussage: Durch den Reset der Diff Bomb hat sich die Difficulty halbiert(1500TH) und die Blockzeiten sind wieder bei um die 14s. Das bedeutet trotz Verringerung der Blockbelohnung hat sich der Miningertrag seit Montag um knappe *30% erhöht!!!* 

Durch die Halbierung der Difficulty ist es auch wesentlich "leichter" geworden, aber die Wortwahl ist sehr unglücklich gewählt.
Mining ist Raten von Noncen, das hat viel mit Glück zutun. Die Difficulty gibt nur an wieviele Noncen ich durchschnittlich hashen muss um auf den vom Netzwerk erwarteten Hash mit der dafür nötigen Nonce zu kommen. 
Ich kann das auch mit "nur" 100T Hashes schaffen oder eben mit 3000T Hashes. Deswegen kann man nicht wirklich von leicht und schwer reden, eher von viel oder wenig (Arbeit).
Die Auslastung der GPU ist immer gleich, vollkommen egal wie hoch oder niedrig die Difficulty ist. Die Arbeit ist immer die gleiche, es ändert sich nur wie oft ich die Arbeit (errechnen von Hashes mit versch. Noncen) ausführen muss.

Ethereum Block Difficulty Growth Chart
Ethereum New Supply Of Ether From Mining Chart
Ethereum Average BlockTime Chart


Bei Fragen einfach fragen.
LG


----------



## EmoJack (17. Oktober 2017)

Mike83 schrieb:


> Damit ist Proof of Stake gemeint, also neue Blöcke werden nicht mehr berechnet sondern werden erzeugt indem man ETH einsetzt.
> Also umso mehr ETH mann hat umso warscheinlicher ist es das man etwas dazubekommt. Ja wie Lose oder Zinsen
> Aber noch läuft das Netzwerk im Proof of Work, also es entstehen neue Blocke in der Chain durch Mining mit Grafikkarten.
> 
> Proof of Stake kommt erst ab 2018 irgendwann und soll somit langsam Mining mit Grafikkarten verdrängen.



Ah ok, danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden, dass man mit regulärer Währung diese "Lose" kauft. Das kam mir so absolut abwegig vor, da das ja einfach ein paralleler, zufälliger Wechselkurs währe.
Deine Erklärung macht das doch logischer.


----------



## Mike83 (17. Oktober 2017)

Genauso ist es.
 Für uns beteutet das steigende Grafikkartenpreise über Monate.
Man muss sich nur mal die Netzwerk Haschrate ansehen, in den letzten 24 Stunden ist diese um über 5% gewachsen.
Das sind tausende neuer Grafkkarten die angefangen haben zu Minen.
Warscheinlich war das der komplette Lagerbestand bei Nvidia und AMD der für's weltweite Weihnachstsgeschäft gedacht war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Oktober 2017)

Auf jeden Fall werden wir diese Plage noch eine Weile lang an den Hacken haben. Zu blöd dass es keine ASICs gibt, welche die Grafikkarten ablösen könnten. Dann würden die Miner ihre ASICs kaufen und unsereins könnte wieder Grafikkarten zu vernünftigen Preisen erwerben.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (17. Oktober 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werden wir diese Plage noch eine Weile lang an den Hacken haben. Zu blöd dass es keine ASICs gibt, welche die Grafikkarten ablösen könnten. Dann würden die Miner ihre ASICs kaufen und unsereins könnte wieder Grafikkarten zu vernünftigen Preisen erwerben.



Träum weiter... Steigende Speicherpreise machen auch Grafikkarten immer teurer.


----------



## Elektro (17. Oktober 2017)

Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Ein Investment in Tulpenziebeln,erscheint mir im Moment dann doch sicherer.



Back to the roots quasi, oder dem Anfang allen Übels....


----------



## Noname1987 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ob ich die 390 demnächst wieder für 300 verscherbeln kann?  tu es ja doch nicht es sei denn ich schieß ne Alternative


----------



## Pu244 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass ich mir mit meiner GTX 980Ti, die ich vor einem Jahr gebraucht für 400€ gekauft habe (da Nvidia ja die analogen Anchlüsse aufgegeben hat), gar nicht so schlecht vorkomme, wenn der Preis nach einem Jahr etwa genausohoch sein sollte, wie damals. Außderdom könnte ich für meine GTX 670 2GB noch einen höheren Preis rausholen.

Andererseits muß irgendwann wohl jeder aufrüsten und so schnell wird sich das Mining nicht erledigt haben, das bleibt wohl noch sehr, sehr lange.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (18. Oktober 2017)

Bin wirklich gespannt, wann die Blase platzt. Schließlich sind alle Währungsformen stets vom Glauben an deren Wert abhängig. Noch hält die Gier der Menschheit diesen Schwachsinn am Leben und am Ende haben auf jeden Fall Hardwareproduzenten und Stromerzeuger einen satten Reibach gemacht - deren Shareholder wird es auf jeden Fall freuen.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt, wann die Blase platzt. Schließlich sind alle Währungsformen stets vom Glauben an deren Wert abhängig. Noch hält die Gier der Menschheit diesen Schwachsinn am Leben und am Ende haben auf jeden Fall Hardwareproduzenten und Stromerzeuger einen satten Reibach gemacht - deren Shareholder wird es auf jeden Fall freuen.



Da wird wohl garnichts platzen, jedenfalls nicht endgültig. Kryptowährungen haben, im Moment, eine Marktkapitalisierung von etwas über 100 Mrd $, Experten gehen davon aus, dass es auf etwa 10 Billionen raufgeht. Mit anderen Worten: wir haben 1% des ganzen erreicht. Selbst wenn eine Währung implodiert, dann stehen da noch jede Menge andere Kandidaten bereit. Ich kenne selbst jemanden, der pro Woche mehrere neue Kryptowährungen, für je 50€, kauft. Mit anderen Worten Mining wird sich auch weiterhin lohnen und wenn auch nur pro Jahr 1% der Marktkapitalisierung in Miningequipment fließt, dann können wir preiswerte Grakas und CPUs bis 2030 vergessen.

Von daher brauchst du dir da wohl keine Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Oktober 2017)

Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt, wann die Blase platzt. Schließlich sind alle Währungsformen stets vom Glauben an deren Wert abhängig. Noch hält die Gier der Menschheit diesen Schwachsinn am Leben und am Ende haben auf jeden Fall Hardwareproduzenten und Stromerzeuger einen satten Reibach gemacht - deren Shareholder wird es auf jeden Fall freuen.


Die Blase ist noch lange nicht ausgereizt. Da kommt noch viel auf uns zu.


----------



## hazelol (18. Oktober 2017)

ich hab noch ne 1070 rumliegen falls die jem haben möchte für 430 euro geb ich die gerne ab.


----------



## lebowski22 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt, wann die Blase platzt. Schließlich sind alle Währungsformen stets vom Glauben an deren Wert abhängig. Noch hält die Gier der Menschheit diesen Schwachsinn am Leben und am Ende haben auf jeden Fall Hardwareproduzenten und Stromerzeuger einen satten Reibach gemacht - deren Shareholder wird es auf jeden Fall freuen.



Warum ist es den Schwachsinn oder aus welchem Grund sollte es den eine Blase sein? Man ließt ständig so viel misst unter Nachrichten von Kryptowährungen weil sich entweder die Leute nicht damit beschäftigen oder selbst im Bankenwesen tätig sind. Anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären. 

Ich bin nicht gierig und betreibe auch kein Kryptomining und trotzdem investiere ich in Bitcoins. Aus dem einfachen Grund das ich es für eine bessere alternative zum aktuellen Bankenwesen halte. Und die Leute aus meiner Schulzeit, Ausbildung oder Studienzeit die sehr früh sehr günstig in Bitcoins investiert haben und nun ein kleines Vermögen haben lassen dies nicht nur wegen dem Anstieg weiterhin in Bitcoins, sondern weil sie dem System vertrauen. Hier geht´s schon lang nicht mehr um Anarchie, Protest oder ähnliches sondern um die Findung einer alternative zu einem System was schon mehrfach versagt hat und dazu führt das der Steuerzahler leidet während die Verursacher mit Millionen davon spazieren.


----------



## 4B11T (18. Oktober 2017)

lebowski22 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gierig und betreibe auch kein Kryptomining und trotzdem investiere ich in Bitcoins.



Das ist auch das sinnvollste, was man machen kann! Traden der Kryptos ist vielfach ertragreicher als selbst zu minen, zumal man als Miner auch irgendwann mal verkaufen muss und so um die trading Risiken nicht umher kommt. Aber das verstehen anscheinend viele der Farmer Peasants (zum Glück) nicht...


----------



## Pu244 (18. Oktober 2017)

lebowski22 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gierig und betreibe auch kein Kryptomining und trotzdem investiere ich in Bitcoins. Aus dem einfachen Grund das ich es für eine bessere alternative zum aktuellen Bankenwesen halte. Und die Leute aus meiner Schulzeit, Ausbildung oder Studienzeit die sehr früh sehr günstig in Bitcoins investiert haben und nun ein kleines Vermögen haben lassen dies nicht nur wegen dem Anstieg weiterhin in Bitcoins, sondern weil sie dem System vertrauen. Hier geht´s schon lang nicht mehr um Anarchie, Protest oder ähnliches sondern um die Findung einer alternative zu einem System was schon mehrfach versagt hat und dazu führt das der Steuerzahler leidet während die Verursacher mit Millionen davon spazieren.



Wobei es sich nicht wirklich als Vollwährung eignet, wenn man die GEZ Gebühren 2010 auf 10.000 Bitcoins pro Monat festgelegt hätte, dann wären wir wohl alle pleite. Staatlich kontrollierte Währungen haben eben auch extrem große Vorteile, es braucht einfach Stabilität.


----------



## Dr-Best (18. Oktober 2017)

ich sehe nach wie vor keinen sinn in diesem ganzen mining kram. alles energie verschwendung...


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es modern ist, weil man sich Banken widersetzt, der Kontrolle entzieht, etc.
> Kryptowährungen sind reine Anachie und der Anfang vom Ende unserer bisherigen
> Weltordnung. Da muss man doch als Revoluzzer mitmachen und dann noch bezahlt.



Ja und?

Das ist doch letztendlich eine Zockerwährung, genauso wie alles andere Papiergeld auch,

die wirkliche Wertanpassung ist doch gar nicht gegeben.


----------

